
One Hundred Year Study on Artificial Intelligence: Stanford University [pdf] - hunglee2
https://ai100.stanford.edu/sites/default/files/ai_100_report_0831fnl.pdf
======
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12408624](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12408624)

